# "Hey the guy at TSC told me I can use PVC to vent my 'pallet' stove."



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 16, 2010)

Why do I keep hearing this from people looking at PELLET stoves for the first time?

Eric


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Because likely some idiot at TSC told a potential customer exactly that.

Don't ever ask those folks about caring for sick or injured poultry, they may sell all of the things needed to take care of the job, but haven't clue one about much of anything.  You might as well ask the wall, the information received by doing so will at least cause no harm.


----------



## OSHOW (Nov 16, 2010)

Please don't listen to the idiot at Tractor Supply


----------



## tnt8281 (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know about your TSC, but around here they are very knowlegable. That might make the difference from city to backwood towns. Just saying they are not all bad. There is always idiots no matter where you go. I had a dealer tell me that when I was looking at pellet stoves. Yes, I did call the manufacture to let them know what one of their reps are saying.  When you see these idiots at TSC you need to report them to their manager. Help eliminate dumb people. That is all I have to rant about..


----------



## Hot_h20 (Nov 16, 2010)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Why do I keep hearing this from people looking at PELLET stoves for the first time?
> 
> Eric



yah mean I caint?  dang!  ah'll go look fer sum copper pipe, then.


----------



## burrman (Nov 16, 2010)

i use metal conduit    lmao


----------



## nksdad2007 (Nov 17, 2010)

you're supposed to vent them?


----------



## gbreda (Nov 17, 2010)

It does stand for Pellet Vent Kit, doesnt it?  HEY, they spelled PVK wrong !!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2010)

It works. For a little while.


----------



## Corny (Nov 17, 2010)

It depends upon the output and efficiency of the stove. TallCorn vents a 50,000 BTU stove using PVC: http://forum.iburncorn.com/viewtopic.php?t=7967&highlight=pvc+abs .

ABS has somewhat higher melting point than PVC.  Other plastics have yet a higher melting point...



			
				Corny said:
			
		

> From http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/physical-properties-thermoplastics-d_808.html ...
> 
> Thermoplastic      Maximum Temperature Limit (degF/degC)
> ABS 180/80
> ...



... although some, such as PVDF, can be quite expensive.

There's probably also the issue of speed of exhaust flow to prevent condensation (212 degF) when operating at temperatures below the melting point of PVC.

It is almost certainly not to Code nor within the tolerance of most insurers, but it can be successful, depending upon the application.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2010)

That pic I posted is from a corn stove.


----------



## Xena (Nov 17, 2010)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Why do I keep hearing this from people looking at PELLET stoves for the first time?
> 
> Eric



Because many people have zero common sense.
Yanno ya can't fix stupid.


----------



## Corny (Nov 17, 2010)

That was a great pic, Bart.  Like I said, success depends upon the application.  TallCorn uses PVC at the termination, where the exhaust is coolest.  Higher upstream, he'd prob'ly see the same drama as you saw.

Corn exhaust is corrosive and nasty at the vent termination, hence the temptation to use plastic there.

There's minimal incentive to do so for pellet stoves.


----------



## Corny (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is TallCorn's termination after the best of 1 heating season. You'll note that the store sticker is still on it.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey, I got some nice flexible dryer vent can I use that to vent my "pallet" stove?


----------



## Glosta (Nov 17, 2010)

I just used 25 cardboard toilet paper rolls to vent my stove.  

Is that going to be a problem down the road?


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 17, 2010)

PVC,cardboard,tinfoil,garden hose...all good. These product will hold up to an entire summer of the stove not being used without any incident, its those pesky cold days that ruin everything.


----------



## BJN644 (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder if pook has tried this? You could use a plastic trash can for a spark arrestor too.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2010)

BJN644 said:
			
		

> I wonder if pook has tried this? You could use a plastic trash can for a spark arrestor too.



Complete the set-up with a Magic Heat to disperse the fly ash...


----------



## teetah222 (Nov 18, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Hey, I got some nice flexible dryer vent can I use that to vent my "pallet" stove?


 Isn't it a little hard shoving a whole pallet into your "pallet" stove???  Takes a lot of room in the living room too, huh? ;-P


----------



## Boom (Nov 18, 2010)

I vent mah pallet stove wit de Internet.  :gulp:  Gubernment tol me internet wuz a series of tubes!  :-/


----------



## save$ (Nov 18, 2010)

you know, no where in the manual, or in at the stove shops, have I seen them address the issue of back venting being a potential problem. But just look at that bent pipe! When you have so many people telling you that PVC is OK on the the far ends, and others telling you that OAK has "debatable value" (in fact one installer telling them not needed because he doesn't want to listen to them complain about cold air coming in when the stove isn't in use), then there is the issue of limited access to venting material, you can understand why there is so much misinformation being given out concerning the use of PVC for venting. I was grateful for the many good and honest postings on this forum that warned me against using PVC. Now I understand.  
I went two years without OAK. I was discouraged to do this by my installer. I now have it installed and am impressed with the results. I tell others to think of it this way. Would you run your bathroom ceiling exhaust 24/7. That is the same effect you have when you don't use OAK. Venting $$$ heated  room air outside with an exhaust fan. Duh!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 18, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, my pallets are compressed into little pallet pellets.  They do tend to be heavy though which is why I use block and tackle to load the hopper.

Seriously folks plastics should be kept out of biomass burning device venting systems, just too many things can go wrong and most of them can kill you.

Remember only you can prevent stupid burning practices.


----------



## stumper (Nov 18, 2010)

I once dealt with a metal recycling plant in NY state that had a real "pallet" stove. The owner took a huge steel tank and stood it on its end and built it into a giant wood stove to heat his entire metals sorting building. The stove door was big enough to allow the forklift to dump a stack of whole pallets into the firebox. Now thats a "pallet" stove  (no PVC piping though)


----------



## detroit cracker (Nov 19, 2010)

I think some people are not understanding when(pvc) is being recommended.It's for the fresh air take not the venting.Venting the fire box requires dual wall medal pipe.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Nov 19, 2010)

What a shame.  I just bought $300 worth of Selkirk.  I could have saved an ash load of coin.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 19, 2010)

detroit cracker said:
			
		

> I think some people are not understanding when(pvc) is being recommended.It's for the fresh air take not the venting.Venting the fire box requires dual wall medal pipe.



It isn't allowed for that use either.  So the TSC person is still out to lunch.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Nov 19, 2010)

ROFLMAO

I can't  believe anyone would try using anything other than the proper pipe products.

Now I do remember the trash can spark arrestor thingy  OMG

I get nervous even with the regular pellet pipe.  Turn the stove on high for a while and even the pellet pipe will get hot enough that you can't touch it.

My Quad will get the pipe up to around 200F at around a foot or so from the stove.


Snowy


----------

